# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  процесс platform_handler.exe *32

## RaZLeN

Добрый день. Проблема с процессом platform_handler.exe *32. Через какой-то момент их становиться под 40-50.
виртуальный Windows server 2008 standart с ролью sql server. Гугл говорит что процесс принадлежит гуглу), хотя находится в папке интел.
Ниже скрин. Кто сталкивался с этим, что это?
Процесс в диспе&#1.jpg
Этот же скрин

----------

